# Toyota Highlander vs VW Atlas



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

I juat found this interesting article from yahoo.
https://www.businessinsider.com/toy...-276-horsepower-vr6-narrow-angle-v6-engine-27


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

The Highlander is an appliance. Just like other Toyota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

> But at the end of the day, the Toyota Highlander's refinement, build quality, and daily usability edges out the Atlas.


So obviously Business Insider isn't really a place I'd look to determine what vehicle to purchase, but this quote really shows that. The Highlander is one of the oldest in the segment, and is smaller in most measures to the Atlas and build quality compared to the Atlas, I'd question too. Sounds like a sponsored ad.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I don't mind appliances. I didn't think the Highlander was a very good one though.

I went open minded and would have considered it (despite the extremely rude salesman).

It failed my quick lane change maneuver, poorly.

I typically drive all the vehicles in a similar manner (and try similar roads i.e. rough and broken). I swerve from one lane (letting it stabilize) and then back to the other lane at approx 50mph. The Highlander was the worst. Afterwards my son said he thought it was going to tip over. It wasn't that bad...but it was no where near acceptable for me. 

The 3rd row was a fail too (2nd row was nice). I need 7 seats and my two older boys (15 & 16) are on the larger side.

The interior was non-offensive...but I preferred the more contemporary look of the Atlas


----------



## 1vwatlas (Jun 27, 2018)

The Toyota Highlander, is way smaller than the Atlas, it's Toyota attempt at a 3 row SUV. They don't have a model that can compete with the Pilot, Traverse, Pathfinder, Atlas. Business Insider it's a joke, basically just click bait.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Not even in the same class… What a joke LOL


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

They are in the same class segment.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

*When shopping for my new SUV I had specific requirements...*

When I went shopping in March for a new SUV, I had specific requirements... I was replacing a 2011 Ford Flex and wanted a vehicle of approximately the same size... I wanted all the safety features without having to spend for features I didn't want... I wanted apple car play and android auto, I didn't want a sunroof, rear captains chairs, leather interior, AWD, and many of the other features you get as you move up the model line... I looked at the Traverse, Pilot, Explorer, another Flex, and the Highlander... The only vehicle I found that met my requirements within my budget of around 35K was the Atlas FWD V6 SE/w tech... The Fords were out because the Explorer was too small inside and is scheduled for new model soon, and, the Flex is being dropped after 2019... As for the others, they all had their drawbacks... With the Traverse, I would have to get to the most expensive model before I could get all the safety features of the Tech Pkg, and, I Hated their 9 speed transmission... I just didn't care for the Pilot because of the Infotainment system, it's 9 speed transmission, lack of any buttons or knobs to control some basic functions forcing me to use the awful Infotainment system for everything, and, the handling of the Pilot... I had many of the same problems with the Highlander, such as an awful Infotainment system with no Apple Car Play or Android Auto, extra cost for blind spot monitoring and rear cross traffic monitoring, small interior accommodations, and I've never been pleased with my wife's 2016 RAV4 Limited... While taking all of this into consideration, the Atlas FWD V6 SE/w tech fit my requirements and budget... It listed at a little over 39K with the homelink auto mirror, cargo blocks and VW rubber mats, and, I only paid $34,452 + TT&L for it... Not only that, but my dealer valued my Flex trade at at least $500 more than the other dealers... I have now had the vehicle for 5 months and I am beyond happy with my purchase... It has been perfect in every way, no rattles, no problems, no nothing wrong except I have to take care of the child seat anchor recall on my next visit to the dealer... With the 6 year 72K bumper to bumper transferable warranty and free three year scheduled maintenance I don't have to worry about the cost of maintaining my vehicle for quite a while... As for the Ascent, it was not available when I purchased my Atlas... However, I am not a fan of CVT transmissions as I had one in my 2007 Maxima, 4 cyl turbo engines in a large SUV, and, Subaru's are not a bullet proof as they say they are... 

As for the gas mileage differences, they were not large enough to cause me any concern... Over my 5 months I have averaged a about 20.5 MPG in mixed driving, which includes small rural roads and town streets, and, freeways in the DFW area which either move at a crawl or everybody is driving 15 mph over the limit in light traffic... 

I know some of you have had problems with some of the earlier builds, but mine was built in late December of 2017 and has been perfect... It is the first new vehicle I have ever owned in my 70 years of life that didn't have any rattles, squeaks, or other annoying minor irritants... I have rabbit ears and these noises always drove me crazy... No problems like this in my Atlas...

If you are on a budget like me and want a great midsize SUV, the Atlas is the way to go...


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

capclassicv2 said:


> So obviously Business Insider isn't really a place I'd look to determine what vehicle to purchase, but this quote really shows that. The Highlander is one of the oldest in the segment, and is smaller in most measures to the Atlas and build quality compared to the Atlas, I'd question too. Sounds like a sponsored ad.


agreed these are pretty much paid articles..
after driving a toyota highland - i rather have a dodge durango - 
but that said you can not compare an atlas to a highlander at all.. two different cars


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

I thought they were in the same category...just the Highlander was out classed.


The 3rd row seemed similar to others i.e. non Atlas (Traverse)...but it was pretty tight. I had my 15yo boy back there and it looked comical. Definitely for smaller children. 

I liked the durango citadel (haven't driven in years...and not for this comparison)

I didn't hate the Highlander...but it was pretty low on my list


----------



## cometguy (Jul 29, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> agreed these are pretty much paid articles..
> after driving a toyota highland - i rather have a dodge durango -
> but that said you can not compare an atlas to a highlander at all.. two different cars


Well, whatever you think, the author was critical of both vehicles, and the bottom line is that the Highlander just edged out the Atlas.
Plus, if you look at the link to the comparison between the Honda Accord and the Toyota Camry, the Accord edges out the Camry in the B.I. review.
So I think you're wrong about any bias. (I own a first-gen Highlander and hate the way the new-gen one looks, by way of disclosure. I've never owned a VW but am waiting eagerly for the forthcoming Atlas Cross Sport, and I'm scouting out VW forums to get a feel for what objective owners think who aren't blindly loyal to the VW brand but are honest. I have owned two cars in the VW group, but not specifically under the VW brand, which I've long been scared away from because of reliability issues.)


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

ChimneyJim said:


> The Highlander is an appliance. Just like other Toyota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think both of them are appliances...


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

cometguy said:


> Well, whatever you think, the author was critical of both vehicles, and the bottom line is that the Highlander just edged out the Atlas.
> Plus, if you look at the link to the comparison between the Honda Accord and the Toyota Camry, the Accord edges out the Camry in the B.I. review.
> So I think you're wrong about any bias. (I own a first-gen Highlander and hate the way the new-gen one looks, by way of disclosure. I've never owned a VW but am waiting eagerly for the forthcoming Atlas Cross Sport, and I'm scouting out VW forums to get a feel for what objective owners think who aren't blindly loyal to the VW brand but are honest. I have owned two cars in the VW group, but not specifically under the VW brand, which I've long been scared away from because of reliability issues.)


You're going to see bias anywhere, especially if you're looking on a VW forum. With that said, I believe the criticism of the article is valid. No reputable car source has a comparison with the two vehicles where the Highlander ranks above the Atlas. For me, I'm not trusting Business Insider to give me an objective view on car purchases so like others, that's where the issue is.

Of course, it's their opinion and I don't think anyone is saying they can't have that opinion. But honestly, a person is not really looking for opinions when they research vehicles. The idea is if its Car and Driver (for example) we expect that their review and comparison would be based on facts from their instrumented testing, not one writers personal opinion.

If that was the case, I could write an article for Buzzfeed saying that the Kia Soul edges out a Audi Q5 because it comes in better colors. People don't go to Buzzfeed for objective car reviews. Why would Business Insider put that article out littered with opinions unless its a sponsored article or from a bias opinion.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

cometguy said:


> Well, whatever you think, the author was critical of both vehicles, and the bottom line is that the Highlander just edged out the Atlas.
> Plus, if you look at the link to the comparison between the Honda Accord and the Toyota Camry, the Accord edges out the Camry in the B.I. review.
> So I think you're wrong about any bias. (I own a first-gen Highlander and hate the way the new-gen one looks, by way of disclosure. I've never owned a VW but am waiting eagerly for the forthcoming Atlas Cross Sport, and I'm scouting out VW forums to get a feel for what objective owners think who aren't blindly loyal to the VW brand but are honest. I have owned two cars in the VW group, but not specifically under the VW brand, which I've long been scared away from because of reliability issues.)


blindly LOL 
i have two jeeps as well.. I would take a Jeep over a toyota any day as well.


----------

